# Is she pregnant?



## dillydinah (Feb 13, 2008)

We recently rescued two kittens (1 male 1yr, 1 female 6mths) who were kept in appalling conditions. As soon as we got them, they were separated and he was castrated. She is booked in for next week. BUT she has started to eat like a horse, her tummy is slightly rounded and her nipples can be felt quite easily. Is she preggers? and if so how far gone does anyone think. A friend told me they won't spay a female that is pregnant, but isn't 6-7 months to early for a litter.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a girl who has had two calls and she is still under 6 months
So she could be pregnant, are her teats pink ? if so I would say she is


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

6-7 mths is not to early, but agree if teats are pink beyond doubt then looks like it's a yes, on the other hand she may just have worms-doubt it though, can't hazard a guess at how far she may be gone but think generally cats go for 9 wks and the size of her indicates not much really as some go huge and come with 1/2, some barely show and come with 6/7 so who knows?? Good luck dillydinah and let us know how she is


----------



## dillydinah (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks very much for your replies. Her teats are pink so I guess we have babies on the way. Poor little scrap.


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

She can be spayed when she is pregnant! Although it shouldn't be done if she's about to drop.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

just as a guide line the tummy get visable at around 5 weeks, hope that helps when calculating the birth day


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

normaly rescue cats have been done.so i would check with the people you gpt her from.


----------



## dillydinah (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks for all your replies. She wasn't taken from a rescue centre so I know that she has not been done.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

well you will soon know if she is having kittens, hope all goes well for you.
liz


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi

my cat is 8 months old. she has been on heat 3 time before.
she got out of the house on the day she was on heat!!! it has been 4 and a half weeks now she has a plump stomach and pink nipples.....

is she pregnant???

what ever yu think please reply. i really want to no.

what should i feed her if she is???

wright bak soon please!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Babycat12 said:


> hi
> 
> my cat is 8 months old. she has been on heat 3 time before.
> she got out of the house on the day she was on heat!!! it has been 4 and a half weeks now she has a plump stomach and pink nipples.....
> ...


Well i would imagine so


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

why didn't you spay her? yep prob pregnant and feed her kitten food, and also kitten food when she is nursing. cats are pregnant for 9 weeks.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds preggers to me!


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

She was booked in for next week to get her spayed.
but i cant now until she has givin birth 2-3 weeks l8ter


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

dillydinah and babycat12, yes you both sound to me like you have pregnant cats... oh dear... 

Right first things first, pop them to your vets, they will confirm if they are pregnant, and be able to tell you if they are too far along to abort the pregnancy and spay the cat (if you want this done). They will also check them over to make sure everything is okay.

As a general guidline, there are no obvious signs that a cat is pregnant until they reach about week 3, this is when the nipples get much more pronounced and pink.
From weeks 5/6 you can often see the belly start to become rounded. Of course this will depend on the size of the cat and the amount of kittens she is carrying.
From weeks 7/8 may be able to feel the kittens moveing around inside if you rest your hand gently on her belly.
In the last week (week 9) you may even be able to see the babies moving in her belly.

Under no circumstances prod or poke her belly to see if you can feel any babies, you do not know what damage you might be doing!

Give the cat plenty of food, kitten food is best, but do not worry if at times she goes off her food as this is normal. You may also find she becomes very affectionate and wants lots of love and cuddles, but on the other hand, she may have some mood swings and wonder off in a strop.

Do not let the cats outdoors now, until they are spayed. The can go back into heat (and get pregnant) almost imidiatly after having the kittens. It would be extremely bad for the cat to fall pregnant so quickly as she would not have regained her strength from the first litter.

Find something suitable for a nesting box (I used very a large wooden drawer), but a big box will do fine, it needs to be something mum can get in and out of easily, but the kittens wont be able to. Line it with soft bedding so mum gets used to sleeping in there... she may choose somewhere else to have her babies though, my cat insisted on my bed...

And finally, stick with this forum, there are many experienced breeders on here that will give you lots of advice for the pregnancy, the birth and the newborns... this is how I ended up here...


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you so much helz.
my cats previous owner was horrible. her cat "tiger" is on her 8th litter, she is only 2 herself!!!!.
poor thing. my kitten/cat was 1 of the litters.
thanks for the advice it is a 1st time 4 me having more that 1 cat aspecialy newborns...

thankx x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh dear, poor tiger


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

That really is terrible  8 litters, how anyone can do that to a cat I'll never know. It does sound like your cat is pregnant though, all the best and I think if anywhere will be able to help you with advice it will be here  mel xx


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi.
i have confirmation from a vet that ma cat is pregnant, should i set up a birthing box now, it is 3 weeks and a half to go before the due date.
or should i set up one on the last weeks?

it is my first litter as im only 13, lol.

please reply

lauren x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Cats can get pregnant very early your vet will be able to conferm for you if you take her to be checked. Your vet will also tell you what is required for her general welfare and diet .


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry just read last post. They love a quite corner and quite like cuboards ect. Some where dry and warm and where she wont be disturbed to much. To be honest some times they pick there own place. But if you pick some where nice im sure she will settle nicely. Good luck.


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

she has been checked and yh sadly she is preggers. they didnt say what to do...
so im asking if i should set up a birthing box now or l8ter. what do u think


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Babycat12 said:


> Hi.
> i have confirmation from a vet that ma cat is pregnant, should i set up a birthing box now, it is 3 weeks and a half to go before the due date.
> or should i set up one on the last weeks?
> 
> ...


It won't hurt to set one up now, hopefully she'll get used to it & choose it to give birth in.
see if your local library has some books on cat breeding it will give you an idea of what to expect when it happens.
There are lots of posts on here about it but if you're worried about anything or have any more questions please ask because someone on here will be able to help you.

Good Luck


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok.. she is like out to heir in here stomach. already
saying tha it has been 6 weeks. 
im very worried coz she is only 8 or 9 months. will she be ok like?
i dont wan her to have birthing difficulties!
if u get me!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a link which has some good info on the stages of cat pregnancy and what to expect.
feline parturition


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

There is no reason to think she will have birthing difficulties, she is young but not the youngest kitten to become pregnant. It's unfortunate but it does happen.

Just make sure you keep her well fed & if she is an outdoor cat , keep her in from now on.

I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

she is lush she is a indoor cat so i have no probs there.
she is eating loads. everytime you move she cries so i just feed her if she has a empt dish. she is on kitten food now i found out...

thank you very much tho, big help. lauren x


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you Angeli xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi, i dont really know anything about cats having kittens but given you are only 13 i really think you will need a adult with you on this? any complications and you will need to get her to the vet asap


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yh, i will there is a vet like accross the street so  ma sister is like 22 and ma mother will do mostly everything. she has had kittens b4 so...
thank you anyways x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh well thats good, let us know wont you?


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh yes, i sure will...
i love pet forums, it is sooo helpful lots of people who now what they are talking about.
just hope the birth goes a-ok.


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello, 
everytime i sit down th a glass of milk. my preggers cat always come to me and doesnt leave me alone till it has gone, she never used to do it before...
is she allowed normal milk or does it have to be cat milk??


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello, 
everytime i sit down th a glass of milk. my preggers cat always come to me and doesnt leave me alone till it has gone, she never used to do it before...
is she allowed normal milk or does it have to be cat milk??


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

You shouldn't give 'normal' milk but apparently even cat milk upsets the cats stomach & can give them the runs................


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

ok, thanks lucky i didnt give her sum!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't realise cat, kitten and goats' milk wasn't good for cats and gave it to my kittens regularly. They've never had an upset tummy - their poos have always been solid - so I guess it must depend on the cats' constitution.

They only get it as a treat now though.


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

heya, 
my cat it 8 and half weeks pregnant she is due this wednesday! 
but she is due to be flead and wormed, will it harm the kitens in any way?
should i proceed...?

reply soon please.
thanks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I would leave it until she's had the kittens now. She has'nt fleas on her has she ?
Worming you can do afterwards with panacur, as it's safe for kittens too*


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

ohh, no i havnt seen a flea for about 4 months on her now, when i got her she was plasterd in them 
so when the kittens are born, then i should?
ok i will leave it.
she is soon 2 drop anywayz, 3 dayz


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

ohh and just asking, because it is so close, wat r the signes of her soon to drop?
u no when is is REALLY close?
thanks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thats ok, you are doing your best for her Ask away, lol
She will start nesting just before, going round looking for a dark quiet warm place to have her babies. I would keep her in your bedroom from now on, with everything she will need Then you know where she is. It's amazing where a cat will give birth
Sometimes you can see the contractions, or a plug of mucus, but often you won't know anything is happening until she starts pushing, she will lick herself a lot too, then you should get fluid as the kitten starts to be born *


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks alot, big help she has become soooooo friendly tho over the 8 weeks n half. y do they become more like tha tho, its not like she is doin it 4 all the babies afectionate level izi?
sorry lots of questions... lol.
thanks u tho. first tme 4 me.

thanks
lauren


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Don't be sorry for asking Lauren, it's not a problem at all.
They do become like that, it shows she trusts you, which makes it easier for you when she goes into labour. They like 1 person to be with them to reassure them ect. There is always somebody around who will help you when she starts, if you need a cyber hand to hold*


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol yh.
this site is so good coz its like anything you ask, some1 will asnwer u.
and you all no what you talking about.
well thank alot all the info really helped. i now what to expect now lol.
first time 4 me as im only 13 im getting all the info.
i love animals and i want it to be like a greeeze for her. she is 1 years old btw lol.
she got out when she was held captive by a fluffy ginger cat 

well thanks for all the advice everybody.

lauren xx


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

i LOVE YOU CAT by the way selk67U2..


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Babycat12 said:


> thanks alot, big help she has become soooooo friendly tho over the 8 weeks n half. y do they become more like tha tho,


I snipped the rest as I couldn't understand what you were saying - I don't read text speak very well.

But to answer the question, my girl who gave birth ten days ago got more and more affectionate as the weeks went on and then became very clingy indeed towards the birth. Now she has the kittens she hasn't left the kitten pen at all for ten days, she just won't come out!

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> I snipped the rest as I couldn't understand what you were saying - I don't read text speak very well.
> 
> But to answer the question, my girl who gave birth ten days ago got more and more affectionate as the weeks went on and then became very clingy indeed towards the birth. Now she has the kittens she hasn't left the kitten pen at all for ten days, she just won't come out!
> 
> Liz


Hee hee I was thinking that Liz, took me ages to translate it. Didnt say anything though in case I was showing my age, pmsl


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> i LOVE YOU CAT by the way selk67U2


*Thanks...*


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hee hee I was thinking that Liz, took me ages to translate it. Didnt say anything though in case I was showing my age, pmsl


O I know, I feel older every day. I use text from time to time but flatly refuse to text in anything other than plain English, and why anyone feels the need to use text talk anywhere else is a mystery to me.

But then I am 45 

liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Babycat12 said:


> i LOVE YOU CAT by the way selk67U2..


It's one of those "piece of luck" photos isn't it - the sort that make up for the several hundred you took where they decide to look the other way at the last minute, or refuse to face the camera at all. For those of us old enough to remember, the sort of picture that used to cost vast amounts of money in wasted film!

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> O I know, I feel older every day. I use text from time to time but flatly refuse to text in anything other than plain English, and why anyone feels the need to use text talk anywhere else is a mystery to me.
> 
> But then I am 45
> 
> liz


Same as me then when December gets here


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Same as me then when December gets here


Oh you lucky thing a early Christmas pressie! 

They do say age is but a number! I'm stuck at 18! 
Well in my head anyway!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah its great Christina  cant wait  and if you're eighteen I've just grown pointy ears and whiskers, pmsl


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Yeah its great Christina  cant wait  and if you're eighteen I've just grown pointy ears and whiskers, pmsl


Ok so what's a little 20 between friends? 

You know, you could have surgery for those ears!


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

hello again.
my cat was due yesterday to give birth, she hasnt stopped eating and hasnt lost too much hair around her niipples, all she is doing is sleeping and eating.
she allso gets restless and start moving round alot, HELP


thankx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Don't panic too much, they can go anything up to 70 days. They don't all lose loads around the nipples, my 1 girl did'nt, because shes longhaired I ended up trimming some hair off, lol. As long as shes not looking distressed, just try to stay calm...not easy I know*


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol.
when she sit on my lap me gets in such a awkward position and she finds it confy 
she is sitting on the bak of the sofa now with her legs either side of it 
lol,
thankx anyway, i get up in the morning searching for something lol.
thankx


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just a question:
do all preggers cats stop eating when they gunna give birth.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Babycat12 said:


> Just a question:
> do all preggers cats stop eating when they gunna give birth.


No, not all, but many do. If she is not eating then the babies are likely to be imminent.

Liz


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you everybody for the advice, gooood news she has 4 healthy babies. 
2 ginger with tabby patterns and 2 totries!..
thak you everybody..
i will send pictures.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations _


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

CONGRATS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations, hope they are all doing well


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

yes they are fine lol, 
she had them on our bed and there a stains, even tho we set up 2 birthing boxes!
we need to clean the bed so we have to move them all, she wun have any of it she keeps on moving them bak!
any surgestions?
thankx x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i had a cat that had her kittens in my daughters dolls pram, every time we moved them she kept running back to the dolls pram with a kitten in her mouth, but after a while we managed to get her in her box,

hope she settles in her box,looking forward to pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations thats great news, looking forward to the pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

all these babies vixie, im getting broody,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## siameyes (Oct 4, 2008)

It takes approximately three weeks before there are any noticeable signs of pregnancy. Cat owners everywhere will be able to recognize their cats pregnancy symptoms. If you have an idea that your cat might be pregnant, check her nipples. After approximately three weeks, they become pink (see the picture below, which is very illustrative of this cat pregnancy symptom). She will show progressive abdominal extension and possible mammary gland enlargement.

If this is a first time pregnancy for your cat, this is the most accurate sign. After six weeks your cats nipples will grow a great deal. From that period on, the nipples are filled with milk. It will then take about six weeks until the kittens arrive.

There are also other signs of cat pregnancy. She will become quieter and will appear to be more loving. A veterinarian can carry out a diagnosis, which is relatively straightforward. Beyond 30 days of her pregnancy your vet will be able to feel your cat's uterus through the abdominal wall. The foetal swellings can be felt. This test should only be carried out by a vet as it is possible to damage the foetus. The geatation period is about 66 days.

Hope that helps


----------



## siameyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats To You All..................:d


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

congratulations, iam glad there all doing well, do you have homes lined up for them yet?


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww congratulations  delighted for you and can't wait for the pics. Well done for being a great little mum to your cat.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Really well done - I'm glad it all worked out ok in the end!


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

sorry how do u add pictures to the message you cn tell im new lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Whenyour replying click on the paper clip or upload on to tiny pic or similar site, then copy and paste it onto your message , hope this helps

xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Babycat12 said:


> sorry how do u add pictures to the message you cn tell im new lol


all the info you need is here 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/9370-attaching-photos-posts.html


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

thankx i get pics now


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Heya. doany of you now how to persuade some1 to kkeeping a kitten.
all of my 4 kittens are cute lol,
bu 1 is so cute and i wanna keep it ma mam is saying no all the time.
any tips lol


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Babycat12 said:


> Heya. doany of you now how to persuade some1 to kkeeping a kitten.
> all of my 4 kittens are cute lol,
> bu 1 is so cute and i wanna keep it ma mam is saying no all the time.
> any tips lol


Well from a mum of 3 - keeping on is a definate no no.

Your mum may have really valid reasons for saying no, no space, extra bills food,vets,spaying,worming.

If you know in your heart that all of her reasons are really valid try & home the cutest kitten with a close friend where you can visit regularly.

Good luck I know it's really hard x


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi.
how do u start a new thread?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

top left hand corner, it says start new threat, in a blue box,...


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

sorry i cant find it..


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol im soo think i cant find the thing


----------



## Babycat12 (Sep 5, 2008)

can u say pplz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

go to the top on this page and press the link that says Cat Breeding, when the new page comes up (with the list of all the threads) on the top left will be the new thread button.


----------

